# Made my day!



## ShePaintsOrange (Jan 10, 2008)

I know that this camera is pretty common, but years ago I found a 1946 Brownie Target Six-16 camera in a box of stuff I purchased at an auction.  I cleaned the outside and its been sitting on a shelf ever since.

The other night I took the time to get it open and to my surprise there was a slip of paper with the name and address of the original or at some other time, owner.  I live in Missouri, the neat part was this man's address was in a little town in Colorado, the same town where I have relatives living.

If he was the original owner, he's probably in his eighties by now.  My cousin is going to try to find him to see if he would like it back or if he would be willing to tell the stories of some of the adventures the camera has been on.  

Not a big to do, but enough to make my day.


----------



## nealjpage (Jan 11, 2008)

That's pretty cool.  Are you prepared to send back the camera if he really wants it back?

I bought a Yashica TLR through eBay a few years ago.  It had a roll of film in it.  I struggled for a long time trying to determine if I should develop that film because it was someone else's work and someone else's memories.  Turns out it was blank and had been exposed, but you get the idea...


----------



## ShePaintsOrange (Jan 11, 2008)

Yes, I would sent it back with no problem.  It was in a box of auction stuff and I think I paid $1.00 for the entire box.  They're pretty common to find if I wanted another one.

I think I would have developed the film in your case, just to see what was there.


----------



## jwkwd (Jan 11, 2008)

Very neat story!


----------

